# Windows 10 freezes every now and then, then resumes



## naderiano (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Tech Guys!

Since I've updated from windows 7 to windows 10, the computer occasionally freezes for about 10 to 30 seconds and nothing but the mouse pointer works.

It happens every now and then but mostly a few minutes after the computer has started and then every now and then. If it freezes in the middle of a download for example, the download simply continues after the freeze ends. 

I have scanned the PC with numerous anti virus applications such as ESET NOD32, Malewarebytes and Norton.

Anybody could help me??

Please let me know if I need to send any additional info.

Regards,
/Nader


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not really a response, but I am having similar experience with a brand new Acer laptop which came with Windows 10 (so I can not downgrade it to 8.1 or 7). Hopefully, Microsoft windows update would solve this problem in near future.


----------



## naderiano (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your expereince.


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

is not that a solution but I want to know if you check task manager? there might be some programs running at the background that is making it to freeze


----------

